# subtalar, tibiotalar joint injections



## pwynne (Jul 6, 2015)

My physician performed bilateral subtalar & tibiotalar injections. Are these considered small or intermediate joints?  CPT 20605 is injection/aspiration for the ankle but I'm not sure if this is appropriate for these injections.  Would you code 20605-50 x2? Any advice?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 6, 2015)

The tibiotalar joint looked intermediate size to me.


----------

